# The Chilterns



## Mohain (Jul 10, 2007)

Taken from Whipsnade Zoo







Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## joey33 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the sky!


----------



## joyride (Jul 10, 2007)

Man, I dont know what you do to your images, but keep it up!  Im jealous of your local scenery .


----------



## Mohain (Jul 11, 2007)

Hah, thanks


----------



## Tyler Wicka (Jul 11, 2007)

what kind of camera did u take this with?


----------



## Mohain (Jul 11, 2007)

Tyler Wicka said:


> what kind of camera did u take this with?


 
Canon 30D with, I think, the Sigma 24-70 f2.8


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 11, 2007)

very dramatic sky and very nice foreground. well exposed . 

i like the composition with sky and ground taking about half of the image area.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 12, 2007)

It's beautiful.


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

whoa the sky


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2007)

I personally think the sky is wayyyy oversharpened. Other than that, nice job with the conversion.


----------



## Mohain (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  

Max, it's only sharpened at 300%, 0.3, 0. Bog-standard internet sharpening. There has been some dodging and burning and I did use a polariser but no other sharpening other than above. Maybe the high contrast gives the impression of sharpening?


----------



## Arch (Jul 16, 2007)

great conversion as usual mo, good work :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2008)

brilliant, so often ive tried to get a decent pic from there, but have never been successful


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely scenic photograph there! Nicely caught.


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2008)

lol zombie thread.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------

